# Central-Western Queensland (DUW)



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2010)

I spent the easter long weekend (+ a few extra days) out at winton, and though I didn't have time to specifically go herping, I still came across quite a few critters!

At least 4 different stimsons pythons can be found around the house anytime after dark. They seemed to hang around in 'set' areas, and I could keep finding the same individuals in 'their' places every night- These sites seemed to be where a lot of frogs congregated, and the stimmys frequently fed on these frogs as you can see from the pictures. 

Stimsons 1; 






















































































Stimsons #2; this big guy (the biggest of the 4 I found) was in a difficult spot and quickly went into hiding once I found him. I could have caught him and taken more photos, but didn't want to harass it 






Stimsons #3; this guy looked like it had tried to go into a small space and got stuck, and when it tried to get back out it tore some of the skin on the right side of its neck, and its belly. At first it looked like there may have been splinters under the skin, however I checked these and it appears as though the skin just rolled back up on itself. Hopefully this fella heals up

































Stimsons 4





















































A black headed python found dead on the road...









Another black headed python- fortunately this guy was alive, but I had to get him off the road quickly because there were cars coming in both directions (far enough away that I could safely get him off the road). This guy was so defensive/aggressive! As soon as I stepped out of the car, he immediately tried to strike, was hissing etc. No great photos of it, as I was in a hurry to get back home and as I said, he was rather defensive  













Other animals;

















Flock of corellas





Scenery





Sunrise on the way to mustering some sheep


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome! Great photo's, stimi number 2 is stunning, love the Black Head too!


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome pics! What camera do you use?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stims #3 on your arm is a great colour! Hope you had a great Easter - looks like you did


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 6, 2010)

Wonderful insight into Stims eating habits...thanks for sharing


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2010)

Dan, Stimmy #2 had large, clean looking red blotches- it looked quite different to the others, and it was also the largest by far  

Shellfisch, I used a fuji finepix S1600 for these photos

And yes, I had a great easter, the only problem was that I didn't want to come back! Currently sitting at uni wishing I didn't have to leave winton lol.


----------



## Andrais (Apr 6, 2010)

those frogs are stupid they didn't even bother to hop away when the snake was right next to them 
great photos!!! woooow they looked pretty relaxed with you just taking shots of them.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice Kitah! Im so jealous, those stimmies are nice....especially number 2 and 4! I take it you didn't manage to see any speckled browns or collett's?


----------



## Acrochordus (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice photo's and report, it sucks that you couldn't do more Herping out there, it looks like it would of been great place for them.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 7, 2010)

Matt, nah unfortunately the browns and colletts they've been getting (just about daily, apparently) weren't to be seen while I was there. I rekon they knew I was coming lol. They probably were around, but I didn't get a chance to go looking for them.

Thanks Tim, I'm sure I'll be out there again so will hopefully get some time to have a proper look around


----------



## Hellbliss (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your photo's , they are great .


----------



## StephenZozaya (Apr 7, 2010)

Cool stuff! I have been dying to see inland Queensland. 

Stephen


----------



## Kitah (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks  

Stephen, I strongly suggest you go out there, I LOVE it! I never thought I would miss a location/place, but I never want to leave the winton area when I'm out there. not so keen on the longreach district, or hughenden, but winton is fantastic  (though everyones tastes are different, of course)


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 7, 2010)

Lovely shots, Kitah. The habitat looked very interesting and tempting. I love the sound of a big flock of corellas like that.

Those lovely butterflies are Common Eggflies.

Regards,
David


----------



## StephenZozaya (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish I could, Kitah, but unfortunately I am a poor international student without a vehicle. Maybe someday I'll finally be able to afford my own vehicle and explore a bit more =P

Stephen


----------



## Kitah (Apr 7, 2010)

David, There were so many corellas, but they were quite 'shy' as you would expect. They roosted near the main dam, and there are so many of them! When you go out at first light to muster, its an awesome sight seeing them fly overhead. Quite noisy though haha 

Stephen, I'm sorry to hear that! I'd never been out there before, but went out there for work placement at a friends property, and just fell in love with the place


----------



## reptilerob (Apr 7, 2010)

Sensational photos, im so jeluous. I would love to stay somewhere like that where non venomous snakes are quite common.


----------

